# bathroom help in the tree stand.......



## smurphysgirl

check out this link...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=15588949

I did a search for "peeing" strictly in the women's forum, because I know we discuss this every hunting season! Click on the threads listed in there for more info...

On another note:
Best wishes to you and your fiance this hunting season!
(She's welcomed to join in AT anytime, we'd be glad to have her!)


----------



## PlainandTall

I'm glad this question got asked... we just raised my treestand yesterday and I was wondering this myself. I saw the search results from Smurpfysgirl and started reading some good threads- but didn't get to read them all- and now when I click on that link it says "no search results found" I wonder what just happened.


----------



## Bullseyebabe

don't drink much in the morning - go right before you get in the tree stand. I usually only hunt a few hours in the morning, then return about 3:00 in the afternoon. If you gotta go - climb down, take care of business, then climb right back up again. It hasn't been a problem in the past, I still get my fair share of bucks. - Good Luck!


----------



## smurphysgirl

PlainandTall said:


> I'm glad this question got asked... we just raised my treestand yesterday and I was wondering this myself. I saw the search results from Smurpfysgirl and started reading some good threads- but didn't get to read them all- and now when I click on that link it says "no search results found" I wonder what just happened.


hummmmmmmmmmm I don't know why it quit working...

go to search
pick advanced search
key word: peeing 
search in forum: pick Women's forum

that should do it.


----------



## Archry Princess

I am so LOL right now!!!!!!!!! 

Two years ago when I decidied I was going to hunt, this was my biggest issue. My BF just didn't get it at all. I use a climber so getting down and going back up is not the easiest thing to do. Not drinking in the morning is the best solution I have found.

I wish I would have been here then - it's so nice to have other women who understand.


----------



## bowtechbuffy

I'll give you the same two words I got from my hubby when I was a newbie:

hold it. :mg:

Seriously though... I try not to drink too much of anything but water. Anything with caffiene will go straight through you so stay away from coffee. Oh and sodas make me gassy so I steer clear of them too... (did I just say that? oh lord!)


----------



## PlainandTall

This is something that I have not seen brought up in any of the threads I've read about solutions for women... but I work outside for my job in the winter and I have to sit still a lot and it's really hard for me to get to a bathroom- not to mention deal with all the layers... but I have to say this... holding a bladder full of pee will make you COLDER. I don't know if it's just a mental thing of an added discomfort, or if there is a physical element to being tense rather than relaxed... but after I am able to relieve myself- I always feel better equipped to deal with the cold. Since female hunters are also dealing with cold weather issues, and I'll assume that for a lot of people who aren't outside all the time- that's also a considerable hardship and they may not realise how much harder holding it is making it on them. I'm just going to toss that out there. I'm looking at the systems on the market that would allow a female to go like a guy without having to undo the safety harness and layers... that seems like the best option to me. 

I'm also trying to put my seamstress and design skills to engineering a pair of pants that would allow a woman to go without dropping the pants to her knees- I think this would be especially well recieved in the outdoor law enforcement community where a gunbelt makes this exceptionally difficult. I'll keep you posted. (But I won't be making any in pink camo!)


----------



## canam

I read on another forum where a bunch of guys were saying to take a large black trash bag and "use" it.


----------



## PlainandTall

OMG OMG girls!!! PEE VICTORY!! I just did it!

I surfed online and looked at some of the products out there- they all seemed to be the same concept- a funnel with an angled/curved end to fit your parts...

Well- I'm the biggest cheapskate out there and I rarely order stuff online- especially not an item under $10 that's going to cost a shipping charge...
So I just MADE ONE.

I took a plastic waterbottle, and my strongest scissors- and I cut a diagonal wedge shape off the bottom of the bottle. About 2/3 of the bottom of the bottle is still there- with a triangular hole 4 inches long and 2 inches wide and the bottle opening at the other end. The thin plastic cut with scissors was a little sharp- so I put a little masking tape around the edge because... just because!! 

I had to unbuckle my belt and let my jeans drop a few inches to be able to fit the contraption between the bottom of my zipper and my body- and I had to tip my pelvis pretty awkwardly forward so the funnel would drain forward rather than back - I mean- of course it's awkward- I was peeing standing up for the very first time!! But I did it! I didn't spill a drop! The manufactured products probably allow you to stand more comfortably because the funnel opening is more to the bottom than the front but wow- I just had to tell!

Recycled, disposable and easily found materials!! How cool is that? And how funny that I just told everyone here!! Now I just have to ge up the nerve to tell my husband!


----------



## canam

Sarah- You ROCK! Go tell him you may have an invention that will make you some money, lol. If not a lot of money, at least it'll provide relief.


----------



## PlainandTall

Well that's the beauty of it- it's free to anyone who drinks water out of a bottle!

PS- My husband thinks I'm a nut.


----------



## SavageHuntress

*Freshette*









I have one of these. It works well once you get used to it. Ha Ha Pee like a guy!


----------



## bowtechbuffy

Heck I just drop trousers to just above my knees, stand with my feet way apart, grab a tree in front of me and lean way back with my hiney sticking out. If you bend at the waist so your knees are close to your chest, you won't tinkle on yourself and the "stream" will be directed behind you. 

Trust me it works. Of course the bottle/funnel methods are more discreet, but this is WAY more challenging and I like a challenge. Once you get the knack of it, it's easy though.


----------



## SLG2

I'm also trying to put my seamstress and design skills to engineering a pair of pants that would allow a woman to go without dropping the pants to her knees- I think this would be especially well recieved in the outdoor law enforcement community where a gunbelt makes this exceptionally difficult. I'll keep you posted. (But I won't be making any in pink camo!)[/QUOTE]


We carry bibs from High Maintenance Camo that have a zipper from foot to foot for this very reason! They are great and warm!


----------



## bowtechbuffy

SLG2 said:


> I'm also trying to put my seamstress and design skills to engineering a pair of pants that would allow a woman to go without dropping the pants to her knees- I think this would be especially well recieved in the outdoor law enforcement community where a gunbelt makes this exceptionally difficult. I'll keep you posted. (But I won't be making any in pink camo!)



We carry bibs from High Maintenance Camo that have a zipper from foot to foot for this very reason! They are great and warm![/QUOTE]

I got a pair of mens overalls, ripped out the seam from foot to foot and installed my own zipper. it actually made my coveralls a bit more roomy too! I LOVE knowing how to sew!!


----------



## canam

bowtechbuffy said:


> We carry bibs from High Maintenance Camo that have a zipper from foot to foot for this very reason! They are great and warm!
> 
> I got a pair of mens overalls, ripped out the seam from foot to foot and installed my own zipper. it actually made my coveralls a bit more roomy too! I LOVE knowing how to sew!!


You people who know how to sew make me feel inadequate, lol. I can sew a button. I took horticulture classes instead of Home Ec in high school, lol.


----------



## lscha

Of all the products out there the SheeWee is the best fit and least likely to leave you with wet pants. There is also a product called P-Pak you can get in the camping supplies department of the sporting goods stores that is biodegradable and holds it all with a special gel.


----------



## bowtechbuffy

lscha said:


> Of all the products out there the SheeWee is the best fit and least likely to leave you with wet pants. There is also a product called P-Pak you can get in the camping supplies department of the sporting goods stores that is biodegradable and holds it all with a special gel.


Of course we could all be like a certain female astronuat who made adult diapers all the rage a few years back... :mg:


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Girls, look up shepee. I kid you not, and I know girls who swear by them.


----------



## lscha

bowtechbuffy said:


> Of course we could all be like a certain female astronuat who made adult diapers all the rage a few years back... :mg:


That would make for a loooong afternoon!

The SheWee brand fits better, trust me. I have used it. Practice tho.
http://www.sheweeusa.com/shop/


----------



## jessie29

canam said:


> You people who know how to sew make me feel inadequate, lol. I can sew a button. I took horticulture classes instead of Home Ec in high school, lol.


sewing takes alot of patience in time but it is worth it. i am a self taught seamstress/designer and trust me there have been several points of aggrevation but i never once gave up that was seven years ago and now i am starting my own bussiness in custom seamstry and design i am currently working on a new line of trendy/casual chlothing made out of camo there is no need to feel inadequate we all have to start somewhere!!!!!!!!!!



:thumbs_up


----------



## woodsbaby

I just recently got the Freshette... I was using it like a pro right out of the box... I read about women who get pee all over them while using it ... I think they are placing the funnel too far forward... but it can take a torrential stream just fine as long as its placed properly... I love it... now I bring water into the field , drink coffee in the morning and drink other liquids(love my MT Dew):tongue: all day whenever I want before hunting... no more tactical dehydration! no more mooning the woods!(I've been caught by other hunter/people lol... :embara
this winter I plan on writing my name in the snow...


----------



## Archry Princess

woodsbaby said:


> this winter I plan on writing my name in the snow...




There's something not right about that


----------



## ladysedge

Archry Princess said:


> There's something not right about that


OMG....your girls are hilarious!!!! I love this site!! Thanks for the laugh


----------



## deerslayer451

my wife uses this put www in front..I cant post links cause Im a newbie
.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/msrtraveling-urinal-kit.aspx?a=254679[/url]


----------



## suszq

lscha said:


> The SheWee brand fits better, trust me. I have used it. Practice tho.
> http://www.sheweeusa.com/shop/


I use a SheWee as well...and I would probably die without it during hunting season! :embara:


----------



## hogdgz

I HAVE to drink my cup of coffee in the morning and it makes me have to go SEVERAL times every morning during the week at work, but on morning when I hunt, I try to get up early enough and only drink a little so that it won't be so bad and I can go enough before I get in the stand. I do what others have said and just hold it.


----------



## tn_huntress

A friend told me a route 44 Sonic cup worked for her. Of course she wasn't in a tree, but she was in a boat floating the river & 6 months-ish pregnant. Go during happy hour & your pee cup will be under a buck!


----------



## HuntressInPink

PlainandTall said:


> This is something that I have not seen brought up in any of the threads I've read about solutions for women... but I work outside for my job in the winter and I have to sit still a lot and it's really hard for me to get to a bathroom- not to mention deal with all the layers... but I have to say this... holding a bladder full of pee will make you COLDER. I don't know if it's just a mental thing of an added discomfort, or if there is a physical element to being tense rather than relaxed... but after I am able to relieve myself- I always feel better equipped to deal with the cold. Since female hunters are also dealing with cold weather issues, and I'll assume that for a lot of people who aren't outside all the time- that's also a considerable hardship and they may not realise how much harder holding it is making it on them. I'm just going to toss that out there. I'm looking at the systems on the market that would allow a female to go like a guy without having to undo the safety harness and layers... that seems like the best option to me.
> 
> I'm also trying to put my seamstress and design skills to engineering a pair of pants that would allow a woman to go without dropping the pants to her knees- I think this would be especially well recieved in the outdoor law enforcement community where a gunbelt makes this exceptionally difficult. I'll keep you posted. (But I won't be making any in pink camo!)


I agree...I get colder too! I think flaps should just automatically be built into the women's camo clothing anyway.


----------



## HuntressInPink

PlainandTall said:


> Well that's the beauty of it- it's free to anyone who drinks water out of a bottle!
> 
> PS- My husband thinks I'm a nut.


LMAO....:set1_rolf2:...that is genious!!! Perfect for those on a tight budget. Hey at least you didn't have to tell your husband that since you didn't have TP you had to use a cedar tree....:dontknow:and at that point he was still my fiance'...and what do ya know...he still married me...:becky:


----------



## GirlieBowhunter

thanks for the laughs girls and the helpful info, my husband gets grumpy with me because I WILL NOT bunk it up in the woods. I just don't drink and hold it. Nice to know I have a tool now.


----------



## JAG

suszq said:


> I use a SheWee as well...and I would probably die without it during hunting season! :embara:


LOL...ohhhh boy.. i tried one of those.. tried a couple times in the privacy of my own bathroom and it was a disaster!


----------



## Chopper9760

Squatting in the woods is no big deal but scent control is an issue when hunting from a stand. This year I'm using a Lady J Adapter from Cabelas and funnelling into an aluminum water bottle with a rubber o-ring to minimize scent.

I like the Lady J, it's cheaper than many alternatives because it's designed as an accessory for one of those portable urinals. I tried the water bottle mod but the Lady J is considerably easier to use.

This is a good, helpful thread, thanks to all who have posted.


----------



## bowgal

Of the above products I have had the most success with the freshette. The tube is great as it allows you to direct the urine away from clothes, boots or maybe into a bottle to seal if your in a treestand.

Bowgal


----------



## Billie

Take a quart ziplock bag and put the TP in it so its handy. With a little practice you can open the bag, pee in it, and zip it shut without spilling it.


----------



## goatranch

PlainandTall said:


> Well that's the beauty of it- it's free to anyone who drinks water out of a bottle!
> 
> PS- My husband thinks I'm a nut.


Great idea.. You might want to put some velvet or fur around that hole as it could be rough on the...well...you know. Them sharp plasctic edges? Ouch!


----------



## ReezenGirl

These are great ideas and muchly appreciated! :thumbs_up

Since my other half doesn't hunt and since I rely on guy friends from the archery shop for help, I was told by the guys to just get down from the stand (like I really want to do that!), dig a hole and go. My first day hunting wouldn't ya know, it was cold and I had only had a sip of coffee in the morning to take the edge off, but wouldn't ya know...nature called and to boot, I was already cold and felt colder with thought of trying to hold it in! I promise you as I climbed down my ladder stand, I was praying to God that none of the guys I knew hunting (or any other hunters for that matter) would come upon me! Every year we lose some dignity to our gynecologists or OBs when we give birth...last thing I needed to do was lose it to other hunters!


----------



## herTHINGarchery

im not guna lie......i just do the pop a squat thing in the stand.....very sneeky like. weird because i am so anal about smell but actually thus far the deer havent seemed to pay any mind to it at all....im not one to carry pee excessories with me...i just pop a squat and go....


----------

